
Revelator raises $2.5M to build a business platform for digital music - tekheletknight
https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/29/revelator-series-a/
======
davidgerard
More extruded blockchain product for sucker VCs. There's four or five of these
at the moment, all using the same buzzwords. I wrote some up here:
[http://rocknerd.co.uk/2016/09/01/fools-gold-rush-
blockchain-...](http://rocknerd.co.uk/2016/09/01/fools-gold-rush-blockchain-
initiatives-for-everybody-especially-the-artists-our-eternal-and-only-
concern/)

